# Wo Vispas Kaufen Enschede o. Winterswijk



## christof2k (28. April 2007)

Hi leute ,
Wo kann ich denn  Vispas Kaufen?
Wohne nicht weit von   Enschede und Winterswijk entfertn.

Kann mir wer ein adresse geben ?

Danke

Gruss Chris


----------



## snofla (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wo Vispas Kaufen Enschede o. Winterswijk*

hi chris


zuerst mal willkommen im AB #h 

geh in eibergen zum VVV,die schicken dich dann zum juwelier und der gibt dir die papiere

den vispas sofort bekommste nich dauert ca3-5 wochen kriegst dafür ne art ersatz vom vispas :m


----------



## aixellent (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wo Vispas Kaufen Enschede o. Winterswijk*

Hi Chris,

oder versuche es unter www.pike-attack.de.
Da werden Sie geholfen!

Many greetings
Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------

